# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Protein Skimmer

## Citizen Fish

Hi

I have a 260 L column tank and am looking at a new skimmer as the one i have (counter current clip on) is a bit un aesthetic due to having to hang into the tank rather than set back near the pumps etc.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Timo

> Hi
> 
> I have a 260 L column tank and am looking at a new skimmer as the one i have (counter current clip on) is a bit un aesthetic due to having to hang into the tank rather than set back near the pumps etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You could try one of these http://www.reefoctopus.co.uk/shop/pr...6ef691d36e2f4d and hide it in a cupboard next to the tank. You just need a small pump to pump the water from your tank to it. I used to have on of these and it worked quite well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Citizen Fish

> You could try one of these http://www.reefoctopus.co.uk/shop/pr...6ef691d36e2f4d and hide it in a cupboard next to the tank. You just need a small pump to pump the water from your tank to it. I used to have on of these and it worked quite well


Cheers timo, thats a good idea, got an excuse to clean out under the stairs and keep it clean  :Wink:

----------

